# could not believe my stupidity



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all
I was vacuuming my 120 and switching fish around from my 55 at work. I refilled the tank with tap water forgeting the chlorine factor and lost about 2/3's of my fish.  I ran out to the pet shop and got some aquasafe to stabilize the chlorine but I was too late. I was so angry at myself I could scream. :x Keeping fish as long as I have I should have known better. Needless to say I will not be making that mistake again.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that  :x


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh, thats horrible. Sorry to hear that. So how many fish did you lose


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

OUCH.


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

very sad news


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

It happens to the best of us.

Actually, the first two years of fish keeping, I never de-chlorinated my water. I just didn't know any better! Never had a fish die.

I started a while back, but I don't think I'd have any losses if I didn't. Could be OK water.

Sorry about your loss. Chin up, though!


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

That Sucks!!! I just recently did that with my 30G and lost all my shrimp from it. I was so pissed at myself. Im usually so anal about the dechlor and get on my husband for it all the time.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm on well water and don't have chlorine in it but use dechlorinator anyway. For some reason on my last water change I forgot to use it though. I thought of it as I was dumping my last gallon of water into the tank. I usually treat each gallon before it goes into the tank. This time I had to add it after adding the water. Didn't seem to hurt though, thank goodness. So sorry about your loss  .


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I sorry to hear that you lost them!

I did that the other day and like two hours later I thought "Did I dechlorinate that?" :lol:

Needless to say my fish were fine, I VERY sorry you lost them.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, that does suck and so does forgetting to unplug your heater when you do a water change---but I to am sorry for your loss.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

Think of the somewhat possitive though. You get to pick out new fish, i love that part.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i lost a 3" HUGE female demasoni from not having stress coat. tore me up inside


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think everyone does this now and then...Some have worse results than others, but it's a pretty common mistake. A friend of mine wiped out an entire tank of wild fish once by forgetting dechlorinator. 

And speaking of heaters, my husband once removed a heater from a tank and laid it on a chair while he was trying to catch a holding female. I didn't realize he didn't unplug it until I saw the flames. :wink:

We all make mistakes!

Kim


----------



## kkrawler (Apr 18, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> I think everyone does this now and then...Some have worse results than others, but it's a pretty common mistake. A friend of mine wiped out an entire tank of wild fish once by forgetting dechlorinator.
> 
> And speaking of heaters, my husband once removed a heater from a tank and laid it on a chair while he was trying to catch a holding female. I didn't realize he didn't unplug it until I saw the flames. :wink:
> 
> ...


Sounds like some thing I would do


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I think water treatment plants put enough chlorine in to ensure the water arrives at the furthest point in the distribution network 'de-contaminated'. I suspect that how near you are to the plant and what shape your city's waterworks are in may have some influence on how costly a mistake forgetting to dechlorinate is... Where I am I think the chlorine has just about been used up by the time the water reaches my house...

I'm really sorry to hear abour your mishap. I know how upset I'd be...


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks to all for your understanding. I normally wouldn't start a tread like this, but I just has to vent. Luckaly I still have a few nice fish in my tank at work. I'll probably take the best from that tank and restock from there. If you check out my other tread, spring is in the air, you will see what my tank used to look like.


----------

